# Formula DC1248 Freilauf demontieren



## dakona (10. November 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
an meinem Meta HT ist eine Formula DHT-148S verbaut (zumindest gehe ich davon aus). Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Freilauf runter bekomme und welches Werkzeug ich dazu brauche? 
Danke für jede Hilfe


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (10. November 2019)

dakona schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> an meinem Meta HT ist eine Formula DHT-148S verbaut (zumindest gehe ich davon aus). Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Freilauf runter bekomme und welches Werkzeug ich dazu brauche?
> Danke für jede Hilfe


Wenn das ein Shimano kompatibler ist solltest du mit einem dicken Inbus losschrauben können, ich glaube das ist ein 14mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dakona (10. Dezember 2019)

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
Lt. Commencal ist eine DC-1248 verbaut und der Freilauf ist mit einem 14mm Inbus zulösen


----------



## xrated (20. Juni 2020)

Mich würde mal interessieren wozu man die Nuss mit 2 Nuten braucht (Suntour Werkzeug) wenn die Lager eingepresst sind und der Freilauf verschraubt. Sieht im inneren allerdings auch nicht so aus als würde da ein 14mm halt finden.
Dürfte der gleiche Aufbau sein:








						Remove bearing cartridge on a Formula RX-142 hub
					

I am trying to replace the free hub side bearing cartridge on this Formula RX-142 rear hub.  It came stock on my 2018 Fuji Jari 1.7 and was not available after market and I can’t get docs on it.  D...




					bicycles.stackexchange.com
				




Mein Antrieb macht irgendwo Geräusche nach einer Regenfahrt und bin nicht sicher ob das knisternde Geräusch ein Lager in der Nabe ist.
@dakona
kannst du dich noch an den Aufbau erinnern?


----------



## Gwyntyydraig (8. Juli 2020)

Habt ihr schon ne Lösung gefunden? Stehe vor demselben Problem. 14er Inbus macht ja eher weniger Sinn.


----------



## Gwyntyydraig (14. Juli 2020)

Man muss erst das bremsscheibenseitige Lager demontieren bevor man an die Verschraubung des Freilaufs kommt. Für den Freilauf zu öffnen muss das antriebsseitige Lager rausschlagen und dann mit dem 2-Nuten-Werkzeug ran. Ist natürlich nicht so glücklich, da sich die Lager wahrscheinlich beim Rausschlagen verabscheiden.

Das sollten die selben Naben sein.









						Hi Lo rear disc hub service/replacement
					

I've tried my Google Fu and I'm not coming up with much here.  Just got a 2013 Stumpjumper Comp 29 HT for my wife (second hand so no warranty) and the rear hub sounds terrible.  It rolls but sounds gritty and as if there is no grease in it or it is already shot.  ** I should add that I've found...




					forums.mtbr.com
				









						[ERLEDIGT/REPARIERT] Formula Hinterrad-Nabe läuft rau ...
					

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Ich habe einen identisch aussehenden Freilauf, (aber in 12x142) einer einer mit Bergamont gelabelten Nabe. Kannst Du mir einen Link schicken, mit welchem Werkzeug Du den Freilauf herunter bekommen hast?   Hi, eigentlich nichts besonderes. Von der Bremsenseite mit...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Viele Grüße


----------

